
Essential Products – Andy Rubin's new company and phone - iamthepieman
https://www.wired.com/2017/05/essential-andy-rubin/
======
smlacy
Essential question:

What matters more in a portable computing device (i.e. "phone") the software
or the hardware?

Essential seems to be flaunting unique hardware designs, but in fact, it seems
that as though without a software stack that's at least as innovative, that
this doesn't have any chance of being a success.

If they follow the "luxury watchmaker" pattern, and yet they have a new &
unique software platform to enable new functionality, how will they attract
the app developers?

There is a bit of a "chicken and the egg" type problem here for sure. I think
that in the future there will inevitably be new platforms and new solutions
that enable new functionality and attract developers away from existing
platforms (as iPhone did), but I don't feel that the time is ripe for this to
happen yet.

That said, I wonder if this thing just runs heavily modified stock ASOP?

------
iamthepieman
Original article title is: The Father of Android Is Back, and He’s Built the
Anti-iPhone

I posted with a more informative title as "Anti-Phone" seems rather like
clickbait.

